# How many Youtube subscribers do YOU have?



## FireCuber (Mar 13, 2018)

Hey everyone,

I just thought that this might be a good idea to post a thread about Youtube subscribers "How many do YOU have?" I have a Channel about fire trucks called CoolFireTrucks and I have about 20 subscribers! I am hoping to get to 30 by April, but I don't know if I will. But thats a little off topic. You are welcome to post below how many subscribers you have not matter how big or little the channel is.

Please let me know if this is a good idea or not. 

Thank you!


----------



## xyzzy (Mar 13, 2018)

Nine, somehow. (I make bad videos because I don't have a camera that's even halfway decent and I don't know how to write scripts; how the heck do people watch them)

But also I feel like I have to be _that guy_ to point out that, however much you want your channel to grow, if it's not related to cubing, maybe this forum isn't quite the right place to advertise it.


----------



## DGCubes (Mar 13, 2018)

6 away from 42K.


----------



## Genesis (Mar 13, 2018)

Exactly 11, only uploaded some solves on there, so its to be expected


----------



## FireCuber (Mar 13, 2018)

xyzzy said:


> Nine, somehow. (I make bad videos because I don't have a camera that's even halfway decent and I don't know how to write scripts; how the heck do people watch them)
> 
> But also I feel like I have to be _that guy_ to point out that, however much you want your channel to grow, if it's not related to cubing, maybe this forum isn't quite the right place to advertise it.





Prem The Cuber said:


> @FireCuber to be honest, your threads are EPIC!
> So, I have a cubing channel with 121 subscribers. And btw subscribe to me.
> http://youtube.com/premthecuber
> 
> And a Clash Of Clans channel with 140 subscribers.



I guess you guys are both right 

Sorry.


----------



## qwertycuber (Mar 13, 2018)

102 right now


----------



## Sajwo (Mar 13, 2018)

Around 42k


----------



## shadowslice e (Mar 13, 2018)

146


----------



## DhruvA (Mar 13, 2018)

60


----------



## Megaminxer (Mar 13, 2018)

13. I don't mean to plug myself but my channel is actually really interesting, instead of speedsolving with the latest cubes it's about cubing history and vintage puzzles.


----------



## Loser (Mar 13, 2018)

lmao i have 24 and have never tried to get subs or posted a vid


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Mar 13, 2018)

18


----------



## MiaSponseller (Mar 13, 2018)

284


----------



## greentgoatgal (Mar 13, 2018)

90 on my goat channel, 8 on my recently started cubing channel.

Edit - 118

Edit2 - 245 and 20 something

Edit3 - just hit 300 yay


----------



## teboecubes (Mar 13, 2018)

47, so almost at 50 subs!


----------



## Mr.Roux86 (Mar 14, 2018)

3 subs!
_(cue self-promotion)




_Go and check it out!!!
Mr.Roux86


----------



## RedJack22 (Mar 14, 2018)

I think 364. Something like that.


----------



## EHAshe (Mar 14, 2018)

I'm sitting around 113 right now. It's not a cubing channel but it does have some cubing videos (although the camera angle is horrendous). It's more of a gaming channel but I have some non-gaming videos.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Mar 14, 2018)

4


----------



## applezfall (Mar 14, 2018)

121


----------



## newtonbase (Mar 14, 2018)

24. Mostly due to a PLL parity video that's had a few hits plus some friends and family


----------



## muchacho (Mar 14, 2018)

5 awesome (and probably all old) guys.


----------



## AidanNoogie (Mar 14, 2018)

22


----------



## newtonbase (Mar 14, 2018)

muchacho said:


> 5 awesome (and probably all old) guys.


Make that 6!


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Mar 14, 2018)

1  LOL


----------



## casi (Mar 14, 2018)

Sigh. My channel(Ice Cubing), only has 19 or 20 subscribers.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Mar 14, 2018)

23, haven't post consistently since the beginning of 2016.


----------



## CJK (Mar 15, 2018)

31, I started in November 2017


----------



## DMCubing (Mar 15, 2018)

Mine, DMCubing, recently reached 5K. Can't believe it!


----------



## DMCubing (Mar 15, 2018)

casi said:


> Sigh. My channel(Ice Cubing), only has 19 or 20 subscribers.


Add an additional sub! You've got a nice channel. Off to a great start!!!


----------



## casi (Mar 17, 2018)

Thanks so much!


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Mar 17, 2018)

A few


----------



## Kameron (Mar 18, 2018)

Hello, I have 24 subscribers :| and hope to hit the “CRAZY” amount of 100 by the end of the year. My yt is KMCuber with a 3x3 with white facing you. Pls subscribe but Idc if you do k thx bye.


----------



## tnk351 (Mar 19, 2018)

0, didn't start recording yet.


----------



## The Pocket Cuber (Mar 19, 2018)

16


----------



## ToastasaurusCuber (Mar 19, 2018)

3. My channel is TheCubingIsOK.


----------



## T1_M0 (Mar 19, 2018)

66

Need to do some vids


----------



## kbrune (Mar 20, 2018)

I have zero. I'm aiming to have a 50% increase by 2019. 

First I have to figure out how to use the youtube.


----------



## FireCuber (May 13, 2018)

Amazing how many people have cubing channels!

EDIT: I guess that was kind of a dumb statement because I think mostly everyone who cubes has a channel. Lol


----------



## genericcuber666 (May 13, 2018)

Sajwo said:


> Around 42k


but you don't post any videos?


----------



## Sajwo (May 13, 2018)

genericcuber666 said:


> but you don't post any videos?



I set all my videos private, I might make them public soon


----------



## tnk351 (May 14, 2018)

2 now!


----------



## RedTopCuber (May 14, 2018)

46


----------



## GenTheThief (May 15, 2018)

Apparently, I somehow have 4.
Don't know how or why .

E: also how did the zzspike video get 177 views?


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jun 12, 2018)

8
@Mr.Roux86 I subscribed


----------



## FireCuber (Jun 12, 2018)

I have recently jumped up to 25!!! 

Edit: well, guess now 26!


----------



## abunickabhi (Dec 15, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCiz48FdV9I_tmZ0TJF33y2A

My channel is on the speedsolving method of Roux
and on new blindfold cube solving techniques yo.

I have posted nearly 380 videos till now ranging from tutorials, walkthroughs and official and unofficial solves.

The video that has took off for my channel is from the playlist CFOP vs Roux , and it has 37000 views currently!


The content that I make is pretty advanced and more focussed towards blindsolving>


I have been active on Youtube since Feb 2015 and the journey has been quite fun.

I also do unboxings of new new 3x3s by doing the RouxNBlind Test, in which I see the performance of the cube from Roux and blindsolving perspective. 


I also have Roux method tutorial in 4 languages.

I plan to make tutorials in more languages yo.

Check out the channel RouxNBlind! 


>>>
>>>
>>>



Currently I have 700 subs and in dire need of 300 more.
Please sub me!


----------



## freshcuber.de (Dec 25, 2018)

1407 subscribers right now. I think that's quite fine for a channel in german language that is not well organized or updated every week...


----------



## u Cube (Feb 22, 2019)

105, trying to hit 200 here soon https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCzjunziZQe1ChB_Y5mlr-Rw


----------



## Matt— (Feb 22, 2019)

0. Need I say more?


----------



## u Cube (Feb 22, 2019)

Matt— said:


> 0. Need I say more?


Do you have a yt channel


----------



## Matt— (Feb 22, 2019)

u Cube said:


> Do you have a yt channel


Nothing posted on it


----------



## u Cube (Feb 22, 2019)

Matt— said:


> Nothing posted on it


Ah okay are you gonna post


----------



## Nard Cubes (Feb 22, 2019)

I just hit 26 Subs and I make cubing videos every Saturday.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCxLZeooHPz5QDkIgmnwbrqg?view_as=subscriber


----------



## u Cube (Feb 22, 2019)

Nard Cubes said:


> I just hit 26 Subs and I make cubing videos every Saturday.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCxLZeooHPz5QDkIgmnwbrqg?view_as=subscriber


I'll sub 4 sub with you heres my channel https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCzjunziZQe1ChB_Y5mlr-Rw?view_as=subscriber


----------



## ChrisBird (Feb 22, 2019)

12,318.
This channel reboot is gonna be a tough one.


----------



## Cubing kiwi (Mar 23, 2019)

I have 28


----------



## Tony Acevedo (Mar 31, 2019)

13, and it only took me 3 days to reach 10 subscribers, which I'm happy about.


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Mar 31, 2019)

69 haha. I post my mbld progression and soon gna start uploading my 5bld solves. Have unboxings and some solves and official comp solves(not many) Feel free to check out: Dylan Swarts


----------



## billrogers (May 22, 2019)

I have almost 4K. I got the first 2,000 subscribers with organic methods and then ordered a couple of hundred on youtubegrow to increase the activity of the channel and attract new subscribers. This led to the fact that I reached the present amount of subscribers


----------



## Loser (May 22, 2019)

billrogers said:


> I have almost 4K. I got the first 2,000 subscribers with organic methods and then ordered a couple of hundred on youtubegrow to increase the activity of the channel and attract new subscribers. This led to the fact that I reached the present amount of subscribers



why tho


----------



## u Cube (May 22, 2019)

178 currently


----------



## Tony Acevedo (May 23, 2019)

42 subs started 3 months ago


----------



## SMTCubes (May 24, 2019)

I have 112! This is my channel: https://www.youtube.com/c/matthewkimcubes


----------



## RouxCuber (May 29, 2019)

I have 20. I'll sub to anyone that subs to me:
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCBjinQTbiNAEtXLYhcUWwZQ/


----------



## HyperCuber (May 29, 2019)

41 currently
My channel: 
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCfsPuh7VWKrSj1Jtq809VTQ


----------



## Capcubeing (May 29, 2019)

I have like 43 on my Chanel capcubeing. Yes I know cubing is spelled wrong


----------



## Etotheipi (May 29, 2019)

1! =D


----------

